# goose hunt w/ pics



## TeamWaterfowl (Feb 2, 2006)

sunday morning goose hunt! 9 15 07










my hunting rig! 









Good looking goose!


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice job, that is a cool lookin goose!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

That second pic is AWESOME! Man you are as cool as your rig!


----------



## Josh_Flem (Aug 30, 2007)

I hope you mean saturday 9/15 because sunday the season was closed.

Josh


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Josh_Flem said:


> I hope you mean saturday 9/15 because sunday the season was closed.


It's easier to limit out when no one else is hunting.

:beer:

LOL. J/K. Nice pics.


----------



## Josh_Flem (Aug 30, 2007)

Very nice pics, looks like you guys took care of business, just figured maybe you would want to cahnge that to saturday because saturday was 9/15/07, good luck next weekend :beer:


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Damn It must be nice in hunting complete stubble fields...Damn farmers in the heart of the valley have it plowed a day after it's harvested...

Very nice wok on wackin them geese! And by the looks of it, you guys are young...how the hell do you aford all that?


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

mshutt said:


> ..how the hell do you aford all that?


I think I can answer that in one word..."Daddy."


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Josh_Flem said:


> I hope you mean saturday 9/15 because sunday the season was closed.
> 
> Josh


Yeah, that's not good. Unless you boys were in Minnesota. I hunted there on Sunday... Saw 3... Shot 3. Whoop dee doo :lol:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

These guys are from MN...seen this on another forum.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

roostbuster said:


> mshutt said:
> 
> 
> > ..how the hell do you aford all that?
> ...


Looks like the guys in the middle is over 40, so unless his "daddy" is still buying stuff for him, check your words before you assume


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

diver_sniper said:


> Josh_Flem said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you mean saturday 9/15 because sunday the season was closed.
> ...


I think Sodak was open too. 8)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

who cares how a guy affords things. Some people are successful in life and some arn't. Deal with it.


----------



## glaciallakeslds (Nov 2, 2005)

roostbuster said:


> mshutt said:
> 
> 
> > ..how the hell do you aford all that?
> ...


Man, Id like to take you down a peg or two. How the hell do you know?..I've got a smiliar rig, in college, and my "daddy" hasn't paid for a any of it. Its called work. Maybe if you weren't on here proclaiming you're online knowledge of easy hunting so damn much, you would have time for it.

sorry to stir the pot...but there's nothing i hate more than seeing someones pride and joy be put down because someone else thinkks "daddy paid for it" uke:


----------



## glaciallakeslds (Nov 2, 2005)

hey guys great pics too....looks like you had some fun. thats what its all about :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

thank god for your business so I can have a trailor to put dekes in.


----------



## TeamWaterfowl (Feb 2, 2006)

ya good daddy jokes thats all my stuff i got form working my [email protected]@ off and working for what i love to do! and i do own part of a constrution company and it was not my DADDYS sorry!!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

hey, what do you guys do if someone else comes hunting that doesn't have there name on the trailer?

:lol:

Nice pics sweet looking goose.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

cool pics guys, congrats on the hunt.


----------

